# To immigrate or not- advice!



## venkataratnamteki (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi Folks,
I have a australian PR and i am confused whether to migrate or not.
Background: software developer with 12 years of experience.
Currently i am in Bangalore, India. I got an offer recently (in India only) here worth 95 lacs (9.5 million) INR per anum.

If i move to australia, i have to start from scratch and look for a job again.

As far as my knowledge goes, getting 200K AUD is not an easy task, and even then it wouldn't match the offer in India considering cost of living in any Australian City.

I know there are other advantages of better infrastructure, healthcare, and free education for kids(i have 2 kids of 2year and 4 year respectively).
so, is the tradeoff good enough to migrate ?

Really at cross roads. 
What do you all suggest?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkataratnamteki said:


> Hi Folks,
> I have a australian PR and i am confused whether to migrate or not.
> Background: software developer with 12 years of experience.
> Currently i am in Bangalore, India. I got an offer recently (in India only) here worth 95 lacs (9.5 million) INR per anum.
> ...


Unless you earn 5 times your Indian salary in Australia, you will not be able to maintain the same standards

You will start at 60-80k AUD per annum and probably will never reach that 250k per annum figure in your life time


Cheers


----------



## venkataratnamteki (Jul 9, 2013)

NB said:


> Unless you earn 5 times your Indian salary in Australia, you will not be able to maintain the same standards
> 
> You will start at 60-80k AUD per annum and probably will never reach that 250k per annum figure in your life time
> 
> ...


Thanks NB!
Having said that (assuming one can't reach 250K AUD), does the other factors like quality of life and other facilities weigh more ?


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

I would consider the air quality, especially for my kids.


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

venkataratnamteki said:


> Hi Folks,
> I have a australian PR and i am confused whether to migrate or not.
> Background: software developer with 12 years of experience.
> Currently i am in Bangalore, India. I got an offer recently (in India only) here worth 95 lacs (9.5 million) INR per anum.
> ...


Congratulations on your recent offer. I believe it has been not an easy journey to have reached the status you are in right now. I must say whether to migrate or not migrate depends on personal motivations. A lot of us are highly motivated on the quality of life that a high salary could bring us. However there are other people who are more driven when they are in proper work and life balance (regardless of how much they earn). For me, having that balance is more important. In the middle east (where i have been working for the past 8 years) it is normal to work for 57 hours a week! Though salary could be much higher when compared to when we migrate to Australia, we are stjll intending to migrate when the border totally opens (im a temporary visa holder) because i believe 57 hours work a week had been too much. Migrating to Australia i believe will give us that balance i have been longing for. 35 to 40 work hour per week would mean more quality time for my family. I believe that's what matters most. 

Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

Note, below is personal advise only from a single guy who is currently on a TSS visa. Depending on where you're considering to settle and your financial and professional circumstances, YMMV.

Considering your high salary in India, I would consider going through the GTI scheme which should give you PR very quickly, if approved. There is no fees for EOI so it is a good option. 
Once you have your PR, as a highly experienced software developer, offers should roll in. It would be a piece of cake as even with a TSS visa and far less experience of ~3yrs, $120k+ offers with sponsorship are not uncommon for me in Melbourne. With PR, you can easily achieve higher though definitely look at Seek.com.au and jora and DYOR. 

Of course, a high salary is just one thing to consider. The quality of life and healthcare is really good here compared to where I am from. I faced some health problems last year and the total medical bill was roughly $20k for a private room with a TV and meals of choice (I am vegetarian). I did not pay even a cent, apart from my $75 monthly insurance premiums (which are necessary for my visa anyways). My dad had a similar problem a couple of years and he had to shell out roughly $10k and even then the care was very poor.


----------



## venkataratnamteki (Jul 9, 2013)

dex1992 said:


> Note, below is personal advise only from a single guy who is currently on a TSS visa. Depending on where you're considering to settle and your financial and professional circumstances, YMMV.
> 
> Considering your high salary in India, I would consider going through the GTI scheme which should give you PR very quickly, if approved. There is no fees for EOI so it is a good option.
> Once you have your PR, as a highly experienced software developer, offers should roll in. It would be a piece of cake as even with a TSS visa and far less experience of ~3yrs, $120k+ offers with sponsorship are not uncommon for me in Melbourne. With PR, you can easily achieve higher though definitely look at Seek.com.au and jora and DYOR.
> ...


Thanks! Btw, i already have a PR (189 subclass)


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

venkataratnamteki said:


> Hi Folks,
> I have a australian PR and i am confused whether to migrate or not.
> Background: software developer with 12 years of experience.
> Currently i am in Bangalore, India. I got an offer recently (in India only) here worth 95 lacs (9.5 million) INR per anum.
> ...


Bro.. congrats on your new offer.. 2 cents from me.
1) Professional front - It's tough to save here at AU compared to what you already have in hand @ India... you can try through your company for shorter trips like 1 month, 2 months etc if you want a break and chill here with extra comp. allowance.
2) Personal Front - This one only YOU can decide. If you want social status for you or your family to say proudly like "My son is in foreign, My daughter in foreign" ( especially south India), coming here helps to fulfil that.. if you don't care society talks .. it's light anyway.. 2.b) Quality of Life - Again from my view, the "quantification" of quality of life meaning varies from person to person.. Some say air, water, soil, education, roads.. There is nothing special one can get here than in India but cleaner Roads and buildings whichever corner you go and "societal observation or interference" on what you doing and all no one cares.. 
3) Option of Taking a chance - If you/your family are foreign craze either bcz of personal wish or "peers/friends in foreign, I want to enjoy/try foreign life once".. you can take a chance, apply from India to jobs here as you have PR.. stay here for 1 year as your kids also small and not critical for schooling then once you get clarity.. continue or move back.. but RESET all your financial numbers from your mind.. getting 95 lacs meaning you must be on demanding tech/rare skill/product based so you might try a CONTRACT JOB that pays you >1000$ a day.. and no worries if you go back you may get similar package in India..

Above is just Purely my personal view from my experience...


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

When I migrated to Australia I was at a very high position at a big company in India earning similar to what you have been offered. I had a lot of other perks as well like car, driver, business class travel and the list is endless. It sounds very nice but in reality I was working 7 days a week and working over 10-12 hours a day. What it actually meant was that I had no time for my family despite having loads of money in my pocket.

One day, a friend of mine with the similar life style dropped dead because of a heart attack and that made me realised that if something goes wrong with me then what will happen to my family.

We started the process and within 8- 10 months we landed in Australia, since then we have not looked back and I think I made the best decision ever ..... You may not make the same amount of money here what you can make in India or China but there is a biggg difference in the quality of life.

You need to decide what's important for you whether its money or a better lifestyle for your entire family. You need to sit down with your wife and discuss this in detail and then make a decision, nobody else can make a decision for you mate.

There will always be an initial struggle but I reckon if you are financially and mentally strong it will not be an issue for you.

I wish you all the best!!

Cheers


Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## venkataratnamteki (Jul 9, 2013)

krish0610 said:


> Bro.. congrats on your new offer.. 2 cents from me.
> 1) Professional front - It's tough to save here at AU compared to what you already have in hand @ India... you can try through your company for shorter trips like 1 month, 2 months etc if you want a break and chill here with extra comp. allowance.
> 2) Personal Front - This one only YOU can decide. If you want social status for you or your family to say proudly like "My son is in foreign, My daughter in foreign" ( especially south India), coming here helps to fulfil that.. if you don't care society talks .. it's light anyway.. 2.b) Quality of Life - Again from my view, the "quantification" of quality of life meaning varies from person to person.. Some say air, water, soil, education, roads.. There is nothing special one can get here than in India but cleaner Roads and buildings whichever corner you go and "societal observation or interference" on what you doing and all no one cares..
> 3) Option of Taking a chance - If you/your family are foreign craze either bcz of personal wish or "peers/friends in foreign, I want to enjoy/try foreign life once".. you can take a chance, apply from India to jobs here as you have PR.. stay here for 1 year then once you get clarity.. continue or move back.. but RESET all your financial numbers from your mind.. getting 95 lacs meaning you must be on demanding tech/rare skill/product based so you might try a CONTRACT JOB that pays you >1000$ a day.. and no worries if you go back you may get similar package in India..
> ...


Thanks a lot bro!
To answer your questions,
- not having any fancying for foreign country, or no peer/family pressure that way. 

I am just thinking, if it makes sense to throw away the PR now, and feel later that i did not try out. At the same time, what is worrying me is, if i move to australia for a year and then decide to come back, my resume may not look that good as its today(reason: not many big brands in tech side in Australia. And in India, all companies go by your resume more than your talent)

how practical it is to get a 1000$/day contract job in australia.


----------



## venkataratnamteki (Jul 9, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> When I migrated to Australia I was at a very high position at a big company in India earning similar to what you have been offered. I had a lot of other perks as well like car, driver, business class travel and the list is endless. It sounds very nice but in reality I was working 7 days a week and working over 10-12 hours a day. What it actually meant was that I had no time for my family despite having loads of money in my pocket.
> 
> One day, a friend of mine with the similar life style dropped dead because of a heart attack and that made me realised that if something goes wrong with me then what will happen to my family.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! 
Can i DM you?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkataratnamteki said:


> Thanks NB!
> Having said that (assuming one can't reach 250K AUD), does the other factors like quality of life and other facilities weigh more ?


It is all an individual choice
Without money, you don’t get the perks in Australia or anywhere for that matter
You will be living in a suburb and commuting 1.5 hours each side every day ( I am presuming you will be in Sydney or Melbourne)
You will have no help at home and will do all the chores yourself 
Your children will study in public schools and not all of them are great especially in the cheaper suburbs 
You will able to eat out only rarely
Me and my wife earn upwards of 300k combined and yet we are facing the above problems

Cheers


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

venkataratnamteki said:


> Thanks a lot bro!
> To answer your questions,
> - not having any fancying for foreign country, or no peer/family pressure that way.
> 
> ...



-- 1000$/day - Update your resume today and try attending calls.. if you have rare/high demand tech skillset its not tough.. 2 of my friends already taking that figure on contract job.. 1 in Big Data Analytics, other in Cloud technologies admin... so keep trying and see if getting job first that way you know demand for tech.. dont wait till last min of your PR travel expiry date... good luck


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

venkataratnamteki said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> Can i DM you?


Sure mate, you can certainly do that.

Cheers

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Don't forget racism.Be prepared to take a huge hit to your ego if you had any in your own country.


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

With 95 lac you should be CEO not Software Engineer. TCS CEO Rajesh Gopinathan salary is 1.35 crore which is very close to your salary. Many Tier 1 CEO earns less than 90 lacs in India


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

venkataratnamteki said:


> Hi Folks,
> I have a australian PR and i am confused whether to migrate or not.
> Background: software developer with 12 years of experience.
> Currently i am in Bangalore, India. I got an offer recently (in India only) here worth 95 lacs (9.5 million) INR per anum.
> ...


Congrats for ur offer. As far as I know your current offer would be impossible to match any near time salary in Aus.. moreover the IT network in India(with lot of techhubs) than in Aus.. so with such high package I would definitely suggest to be in India (being comfortable in many aspects) rather being in Aus(new place with different relocation challenges(for self & family and racism(due to current pandemic situation). so i think u got ur points to decide.. Btw, would u mind me sharing which technology you work for..

All the best..


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

I'd suggest you to keep the PR, and decide it 5 years later.

Australia is not a place for you to earn that much money. 

It's a good place to spend money.

Just come to Australia to activate your PR.

Then you can back to India for your high-end job. 

This job offer is almost impossible for you to get in Australia.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

venkataratnamteki said:


> Hi Folks,
> I have a australian PR and i am confused whether to migrate or not.
> Background: software developer with 12 years of experience.
> Currently i am in Bangalore, India. I got an offer recently (in India only) here worth 95 lacs (9.5 million) INR per anum.
> ...



I too in similar situation in thoughts, but living in Middle East. My view is to make good money and towards the end of 5 years I will hopefully manage to get an internal relocation. So my view, find a company in India which do have base in Australia so at some point if the new company value you, you should be able to get internally placed in Australia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkataratnamteki (Jul 9, 2013)

Ksvr said:


> Congrats for ur offer. As far as I know your current offer would be impossible to match any near time salary in Aus.. moreover the IT network in India(with lot of techhubs) than in Aus.. so with such high package I would definitely suggest to be in India (being comfortable in many aspects) rather being in Aus(new place with different relocation challenges(for self & family and racism(due to current pandemic situation). so i think u got ur points to decide.. Btw, would u mind me sharing which technology you work for..
> 
> All the best..


My tech stack is java and other distributed systems.


----------



## Itsavi (Nov 17, 2018)

venkataratnamteki said:


> Ksvr said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats for ur offer. As far as I know your current offer would be impossible to match any near time salary in Aus.. moreover the IT network in India(with lot of techhubs) than in Aus.. so with such high package I would definitely suggest to be in India (being comfortable in many aspects) rather being in Aus(new place with different relocation challenges(for self & family and racism(due to current pandemic situation). so i think u got ur points to decide.. Btw, would u mind me sharing which technology you work for..
> ...


Hi ,

My two cents on this having had the Australian experience for close to three years now . The salary that you earn in India is really good and it will be really tough to match something quickly in Australia . You should carefully consider the motivation for coming to work here . You might want to have the Australian experience , maybe better healthcare and western country living . But that’s it . 

Regarding your work part , we in India are spoilt for choice as the whole world uses or values Indian IT talent . We have a wide global market to choose from . When we migrate tio Australia you might find the narrow market ( primarily two cities ) quite claustrophobic. You must really have a very niche skill set to command that level of salary and demand which you are getting there . Plus Australians recruiters and employers don’t quite trust overseas talent at face value . It takes years of performance in Australia to command that trust and get visibility in the Australian market for most people . 

A lot of people come with a motivation of work life balance . Let me warn you not to come with such expectations as my experience has been quite the contrary . I work for a banking client and at least in thus sector I have seen or experienced a weekend work and slog culture . There is tremendous pressure , job insecurity, working / slogging in the weekend to oversee major software releases . Indian staff or contractors are almost expected to do this on a regular basis . In case your project has an offshore presence , your day is expected to continue till late nights and oversee / manage offshore work as well in Indian timelines . With the salary level that you expect I doubt whether in any company you would have the luxury of enjoying the nice balance you might be looking at . Not saying it is impossible but you might try your luck 

Medicare is good here no doubt but remember that almost all people pay a levy charge for the coverage and most people opt for additional insurance on their own.

Schooling : A lot is said about the “ Free “ schooling out here . From our experience “ free” schooling under the giovernment schools does not always mean a “ good” schooling . You have to radically change your definition or expectation of what “ good “ schooling means . Australian society or schools are not focussed to churn out academically performing kids . Most public schools I see here are extremely laid back or unstructured in terms of education sylabbus or study . Many are actually quite negligent in terms of teaching children too . In India we complain about our govt schools , I see the same thing here . Only thing I see is Indian migrants are after here is “ free” education . But for many families this becomes a big concern as time goes by and the children start growing up . Indians then scamper after expensive coaching classes and start the same competitive rat race for pushing their kids to academics . Australian education is comfortable with the idea of kids growing up to be an electrician or plumber or a cleaner if they want to be one . But Indians are not . So serious schooling for kids is not something you might expect if you come here . Thus is something you must give a thought to if you intend to migrate in the true sense and want your kids growing up in this culture . In fact many white Australians too complain about their govt schools and the pattern of education . Many who can afford try to put their kids in Private schools which of course is frightfully expensive ! There goes your savings again !!

In India you have the advantage of being in proximity to your kith and Kin , your own culture , religion , domestic helps . It’s difficult to imagine getting such support especially fir wives .

If simply being in a foreign country is not a motivation to you , with the salary you command and the vast global market at your disposal , wouldn’t you perhaps re consider your motivations ? 

But again experience varies from person to person And only when you practically experience something you can know the pros and cons . So you might think of upsetting the Applecart and jumping to the migrant bandwagon. 

All the best !


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Noobs advice

1. Activate PR
2. Work in the offered job for 1-1.5 years (at the same time search for AU Job)
4. Save enough that you can survive here for 6 months to 1 year in AU
3. Move to AU


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

venkataratnamteki said:


> Hi Folks,
> I have a australian PR and i am confused whether to migrate or not.
> Background: software developer with 12 years of experience.
> Currently i am in Bangalore, India. I got an offer recently (in India only) here worth 95 lacs (9.5 million) INR per anum.
> ...


As I had no idea of Indian currency, I used google to convert to AUD so you are getting around A$180,700 per annum.

One thing for you to consider is TAX which is pretty high in AU compared to other developing countries. 180K pa is considered high income in AU which means you need to pay higher tax.

Your net *monthly income* will be around *A$9400* after deducting *TAX* around *A$ 4300* per month. 

You can use that 4K to pay highest medical insurance plan and the most expensive international school fees for your kids in India if I am not wrong.


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

We also need to consider one important thing - our age. Does it affect our career plan in Aus? 
as a skill immigrant, do we still can find a job with the age of 40+ or 30+ or even 50+?


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

sawtinnmaung said:


> As I had no idea of Indian currency, I used google to convert to AUD so you are getting around A$180,700 per annum.
> 
> One thing for you to consider is TAX which is pretty high in AU compared to other developing countries. 180K pa is considered high income in AU which means you need to pay higher tax.
> 
> ...


You are correct in most of your analysis. However, most expensive international school fees for Kids in India is 5 times of best Australian school. Remember, inside One India there are two kind of India! One which sits above Australian living standard and another which is at par with African countries in living standard. The income gap in India is massive and its increasing at much faster rate than Australia.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

sawtinnmaung said:


> As I had no idea of Indian currency, I used google to convert to AUD so you are getting around A$180,700 per annum.
> 
> One thing for you to consider is TAX which is pretty high in AU compared to other developing countries. 180K pa is considered high income in AU which means you need to pay higher tax.
> 
> ...


What are you on about? 

At 180K the take home pay in AU is around 10k per month


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> What are you on about?
> 
> At 180K the take home pay in AU is around 10k per month


Hi Mate,

Don't forget to factor Super in your calculation. A$ 180K package usually comes with including Super since it is above middle income range.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Muka said:


> You are correct in most of your analysis. However, most expensive international school fees for Kids in India is 5 times of best Australian school. Remember, inside One India there are two kind of India! One which sits above Australian living standard and another which is at par with African countries in living standard. The income gap in India is massive and its increasing at much faster rate than Australia.


As I mentioned I was not from India so I don't have much knowledge about living cost there.

However, it makes me surprise that A$ 3K per month is not sufficient for sending two kids to International Schools. (Out of A$ 4K, A$1K is for medical insurance per month).

What kind of schools are they? At the end of the day, all students will get Secondary School Cert, GCE A level, IGCSE A level and etc.


----------



## anujbaggha (Jul 4, 2016)

Money was a big factor that comes to my mind as well. However, living a fulfilled family life is what pulls me towards Oz. I think peace, happiness, cheers outweigh $$$, at least in the long run.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

My two cents as I grapple with this thought process myself :

- What motivates you? If money and savings motivate you, the level you are at, stay in India. There will be an upper ceiling of earnings in Australia, the tax rate keeps going up. Savings will be less for sure.

If its lifestyle (that us what do you do with the money) then move to Australia. Pristine beaches and great air quality, long drives and great overall quality of life including education and health. The parks have more amenities in Australia (clean washrooms) than some low end malls in India. 

- In my case, I will save far less in the same firm at the same level in Australia. But I still want to move as lifestyle motivates me. Skateboarding parks, swimming for my kids, going to racing tracks and doing laps, watching formula 1 or Australian open and what not. Not to forget a 30 man ride to the beach and taking my own jet ski.

So decide keeping the total quality of life beyond money!!

But I understand money is important, hence will leave the decision to you as it is quite personal.

All the best! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## venkataratnamteki (Jul 9, 2013)

Itsavi said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My two cents on this having had the Australian experience for close to three years now . The salary that you earn in India is really good and it will be really tough to match something quickly in Australia . You should carefully consider the motivation for coming to work here . You might want to have the Australian experience , maybe better healthcare and western country living . But that’s it .
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for sharing your thoughts! appreciate it


----------



## Ruodnam (Oct 23, 2019)

Itsavi said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My two cents on this having had the Australian experience for close to three years now . The salary that you earn in India is really good and it will be really tough to match something quickly in Australia . You should carefully consider the motivation for coming to work here . You might want to have the Australian experience , maybe better healthcare and western country living . But that’s it .
> 
> ...


Hi Itsavi, after reading your reply, I just wanted to ask why you chose AU over India. excuse my curiosity.


----------



## Itsavi (Nov 17, 2018)

Ruodnam said:


> Itsavi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ,
> ...


Thanks for the curiosity. For my case at least An Australian branch of my Global company chose me to work for them with an offer rather than me choosing Australia . That explains my presence here for a start. .

For me money was a motivation as the amount I was getting was better than that in India and I had a good project to handle to show or sharpen my skills. So second motivation was the work , 

So My views in my opinion are from my experiences here which perhaps is a bit different from a conventional dreamy eyed foreign lifestyle motivated migrant. It has also shaped up from observing the reality in life changes / challenges / positives / negatives in the lives of Indian migrants arriving here and experiencing some of it myself


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Honestly, its a personal choice. A lot of our thought process depends on where we were born, how we were brought up. Our decisions today are nothing but learnings from our life's ups and downs we experienced so far. Everyone has been telling their side of the story of immigration depending on where they are in their stage of life. Some want money, some stability, some think great education makes a great person, some feel you don't need education to make a **** ton of money.

What do you want in life? What stage of life are you in? Are you behind money now? Are you risk averse or tolerant or seeking? Only you can answer these questions and make an informed choice.


----------



## MaryLo1987 (Oct 8, 2020)

But it's up to you


----------



## MaryLo1987 (Oct 8, 2020)

MaryLo1987 said:


> But it's up to you


I think I need to learn to send messages again)

Maybe I'm wrong, but still, some indicators of life in Australia are much better and better than in India (no offense). So I would risk it. I heard that medicine in India is not very good. But it's up to you. Good luck.


----------



## venkataratnamteki (Jul 9, 2013)

MaryLo1987 said:


> I think I need to learn to send messages again)
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, but still, some indicators of life in Australia are much better and better than in India (no offense). So I would risk it. I heard that medicine in India is not very good. But it's up to you. Good luck.


Medicine in india is good, but costly!


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

MaryLo1987 said:


> MaryLo1987 said:
> 
> 
> > But it's up to you
> ...


India is known for medical tourism. Thousands of Australians go to India every year for treatment which is not covered by Medicare like limp replacement, cosmetic surgery, dental and many more. Big private hospitals in India are actually better than Australian private hospital in every respect.


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

May be the AQI levels of your current city make your decision easier? google "purpleair maps" for more..


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

You're having a yearly salary that possibly 1-2% of people have in Australia... in the country where average wage and costs are 7 times lower than Australia. Financially, it's a no brainer.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

So, I'm assuming all the guys who are blindly saying India is better, know better than:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Where-to-be-born_Index
OECD Better Life Index
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_Human_Development_Index
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satisfaction_with_Life_Index

I'm starting to think how many actually know what they are talking about. I'm not in direct support of anything unless we really know what OPs priorities are.


----------



## venkataratnamteki (Jul 9, 2013)

NB said:


> It is all an individual choice
> Without money, you don’t get the perks in Australia or anywhere for that matter
> You will be living in a suburb and commuting 1.5 hours each side every day ( I am presuming you will be in Sydney or Melbourne)
> You will have no help at home and will do all the chores yourself
> ...


Hey NB. Thanks for your reply.
So, i assume the quality of life is the motivating factor for you to migrate?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkataratnamteki said:


> Hey NB. Thanks for your reply.
> So, i assume the quality of life is the motivating factor for you to migrate?


I left india at a very early stage of life and have worked in several countries spread over several continents 
I have PR in 3 countries excluding india, so at some stage I will decide where I will ultimately settle
If I had a 95 lakh job in india, I would have returned without doubt

Cheers


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

NB said:


> I left india at a very early stage of life and have worked in several countries spread over several continents
> I have PR in 3 countries excluding india, so at some stage I will decide where I will ultimately settle
> If I had a 95 lakh job in india, I would have returned without doubt
> 
> Cheers


Really? :confused2: Having experienced all the locations worldwide you'll still prefer to come back to India @ 95lac pa?
Any specific reasons you could share? (If not personal stuff)
btw You may very well be the only one on this forum to answer this question


----------



## venkataratnamteki (Jul 9, 2013)

sk2019au said:


> Really? :confused2: Having experienced all the locations worldwide you'll still prefer to come back to India @ 95lac pa?
> Any specific reasons you could share? (If not personal stuff)
> btw You may very well be the only one on this forum to answer this question


I am really curious too!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sk2019au said:


> Really? :confused2: Having experienced all the locations worldwide you'll still prefer to come back to India @ 95lac pa?
> Any specific reasons you could share? (If not personal stuff)
> btw You may very well be the only one on this forum to answer this question


It’s not a secret
I will be with my extended family
I will have a chauffeur driven car, secretary and personal staff , maids and servants at house to do the work
I can afford to pay a premium for a 1 cr medical insurance so I am taken care of in the best hospitals should the need arise
I cannot get all this in any other country despite my comparative high earnings here
I am in the top 5% of all Australian household earnings and yet I cannot afford all the above, no matter how many years I save 
Lastly once you have lived so many years in all these countries, they lose the charm and you yearn for India

London dekha, Paris dekha, aur dekha Japan
Michael dekha, Elvis dekha, sab dekha meri jaan
Saare jag mein kahin nahin hai dusra Hindustan
Dusra Hindustan, dusra Hindustan

( A very famous Indian song )

Cheers


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

lovetosmack said:


> So, I'm assuming all the guys who are blindly saying India is better, know better than:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Where-to-be-born_Index
> OECD Better Life Index
> ...


Sadly these "objective" indexes do not represent what some people think... 

Living as the top 5% definitely has a different view of their country as opposed to the bottom 5%. People here at this forum talking about migration to Aus or US are surely at the top 10-20%. So no surprise.


----------

